# Lease a truck for plowing



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

Just wondering how many of you lease a truck for plowing. Have you ever had any problems. I dont plan on going in and telling them i will be plowing with it though either. Anyone??


----------



## Snowbrdr360 (Nov 5, 2006)

They will likely nail you when you turn it back in, my buddy had an 03 2500HD lease thru GMAC that came due last fall. He got dinked pretty damn hard, I cant remember the dollar amount, I want to say it was about $3000


----------



## hammerstein (Feb 2, 2007)

What did he get charged for? How did they know he had a plow on it or was there physical damage to the truck?


----------



## Mark in MD (Mar 18, 2007)

How does the insurance work on leased vehicles? I mean, aren't they going to be suspicious when your insurance is through a commercial policy? Or do you use vanilla truck insurance too?


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

lots of guys lease trucks, but its almost cheaper to buy. I'd say leasing is only about 15% cheaper than buying in the long run.


----------



## Snowbrdr360 (Nov 5, 2006)

hammerstein;388479 said:


> What did he get charged for? How did they know he had a plow on it or was there physical damage to the truck?


No clue how it was known, he didn't replaced the valance which was cut which must have lead them to look under the truck. Ill see him later tonight and ask exactly what went down and how.


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

Scottscape;388496 said:


> lots of guys lease trucks, but its almost cheaper to buy. I'd say leasing is only about 15% cheaper than buying in the long run.


you must have not looked into buying a truck. I can buy a new crew cab diesel from gm for around 1000 per month, or i can lease for around 475


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I'am doin it, But leasing sucks... Really pack on the kilometers in the winter. They nail you if your not carefull. Can't wait to BUY my next truck next year


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

I was told from GMC that as long as I lease the truck with the plow prep I will be ok. But I will be charged for the dents, dings, scratches, mileage, and other problems that may occur while plowing. I cant see spending $1000 a month on a truck, that is like a mortgage payment. For less than half a lease is the way to go. The truck I am getting is a 39 month lease, 15k plan(instead of 12k) gas not diesel :crying: . With $5,000 down is going to cost me about $325 a month. Thats great for a $40,000 truck.


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

im gonna compare the gas to diesel both. Most likely will buy a gm product, just cant get use to the ford yet. I will also opt for the 15k plan as well.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

We currently lease 3 vehicles, two F-350s and a ranger. They have not come due, but we plan on buying them anyway. Once you have spent the money on a plow install, it seems expensive not to run the truck at least a couple more years. With the Canadian Tax system leases are 100% deductable where financing isn't 100%, I believe it is 70%. So if you have the room, your lease doesn't cost you anything. I have heard that guys will have problems trying to return a truck that has been plowed with, but have no first hand experience. Get it in the contract if you do plan on leasing and returning it, stating that the dealer is aware that you will be plowing with it, and that this will not effect your returning it except for physical damage.


----------



## Stone Mountain (Dec 31, 2006)

I have 4 leased trucks, all Fords. The dealer is well aware that we plow with them. In fact the 2 F-150s' were only leased after the dealer principal confirmed with Ford that they were able to plow without warranty penalty. 
When I leased the F-550, the montly lease cost included the salter and blade.


----------



## Snowbrdr360 (Nov 5, 2006)

lodogg89;388498 said:


> you must have not looked into buying a truck. I can buy a new crew cab diesel from gm for around 1000 per month, or i can lease for around 475


Look further... My loaded 2500HD Duramax is only $626 a month financed. I also found out that GMAC claimed the frame was damaged by the plow. It did have the plow prep package as well


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

how much did you put down, your either on 6 years of financing or you put a bunch down, i financed around 30k and payment was 700


----------



## Snowbrdr360 (Nov 5, 2006)

lodogg89;388647 said:


> how much did you put down, your either on 6 years of financing or you put a bunch down, i financed around 30k and payment was 700


nothing down, GMAC 0% for 60 months. Was a leftover 2006, used an employee discount and got all rebates


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

wow thats a hell of a deal, what options does your truck have, what trim package is it?? I looked at an 06 crew fully loaded with like 35K on it and it was still 35,000 what was original sticker on your truck


----------



## Snowbrdr360 (Nov 5, 2006)

Original sticker was just shy of 44K. Its an 06 2500HD Duamax/Ally LT3 Ext Cab, if your lucky enough to find a leftover, they WANT TO MOVE THEM!! It was a brand new truck, 8 miles on it when i picked her up


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

yea thats a great deal, we dont have any left overs around here, i have searched. Sticker on 07 classic loaded is around 45k around 47k on 900 series. Ive been searching for a low mile 06 but not much luck.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

Snowbrdr360;388619 said:


> Look further... My loaded 2500HD Duramax is only $626 a month financed. I also found out that GMAC claimed the frame was damaged by the plow. It did have the plow prep package as well


Sounds about like my Dodge 2500's, Cummins Quad Cabs. I bought 2 last fall, both '06's that I found on the lot that had been sitting there since April.

My one financed for 5 years is at $650 / month, the second, a backup truck that gets about 10k miles / year is financed for 6 years at $530 / month.

Both stickered for around $44k, but then they included sprayed in bedliners, running boards on the one financed for 6 years, and moving my undercarriage / wiring from the two trucks I already had.

I leased a truck once from GMAC. I got a bill for $2200 from them because I had a 15k miles / year lease, and had gone over by just under 30k miles, meaning at the end of the 2 years I had 60,000 miles instead of 30,000 miles.

Personally, I wouldn't lease a truck unless I was a commuter driving 3 miles to work every day. Other than that, I'd buy. At least when you're done after the 5 years, you own it. You never own a leased vehicle. It's no different than renting a house.

If you buy it, you own it. You're not going to show any equity the first 3/5 of the loan, but after about the 37th month, you'll have equity into your truck, unlike the 37th payment of that lease. This means that after 4-5 trucks, as soon as your equity adds up (you DO have to watch the market / lots sometimes) your payment WILL go down.

I started at $800 / month about 4 years ago for a new truck. Now it's down to $650 for a 5 year purchase.


----------



## Snowbrdr360 (Nov 5, 2006)

lodogg89;388745 said:


> yea thats a great deal, we dont have any left overs around here, i have searched. Sticker on 07 classic loaded is around 45k around 47k on 900 series. Ive been searching for a low mile 06 but not much luck.


Have your dealer search around for you... Beleive me with all the emmissions crap on the 07+ you want to find a new 2006 or a used truck!!!


----------

